# Six month Limit



## ETDotComET (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm in my early 60's, no criminal record, self-supporting through US computer job plus widow's pension and state retirement. My only child moved to Canada and now has a son. She wants me to move here. She applied for my family sponsorship in January of 2009. She desperately needs me here during the school season to provide child care while she teaches, but there is this six-month limit. 

I have sold everything in the states, and spend most of my time here except that I have to go back to the states every six months because of the six-month limit on staying here as a visitor. This gets expensive since I no longer have a home to go back to. My main question tonight is that someone told me it is no longer enough to leave Canada for one day, then come back and start the six months all over again. That the new rule is that you may only spend six months of the entire calendar year in Canada. Does anyone know if this is true or not?

I would be interested in hearing from anyone migrating to Canada from the United States so give me your Email address if you'd like to correspond. Thank you!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ETDotComET said:


> I'm in my early 60's, no criminal record, self-supporting through US computer job plus widow's pension and state retirement. My only child moved to Canada and now has a son. She wants me to move here. She applied for my family sponsorship in January of 2009. She desperately needs me here during the school season to provide child care while she teaches, but there is this six-month limit.
> 
> I have sold everything in the states, and spend most of my time here except that I have to go back to the states every six months because of the six-month limit on staying here as a visitor. This gets expensive since I no longer have a home to go back to. My main question tonight is that someone told me it is no longer enough to leave Canada for one day, then come back and start the six months all over again. That the new rule is that you may only spend six months of the entire calendar year in Canada. Does anyone know if this is true or not?
> 
> I would be interested in hearing from anyone migrating to Canada from the United States so give me your Email address if you'd like to correspond. Thank you!!


Well to leave after six months for one day then re-enter as a visitor can be risky. There is always a chance that an astute immigration officer will cotton on to what you're doing which in fact taking up illegal residence in Canada. If uncovered you could well find yourself banned for life. Having said that many people do come back and forward as visitors but perhaps/probably have longer breaks than one day.
I have not heard/read anything to indicate a six months per calendar year rule.


----------



## ETDotComET (Jul 14, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Well to leave after six months for one day then re-enter as a visitor can be risky. There is always a chance that an astute immigration officer will cotton on to what you're doing which in fact taking up illegal residence in Canada. If uncovered you could well find yourself banned for life. Having said that many people do come back and forward as visitors but perhaps/probably have longer breaks than one day.
> I have not heard/read anything to indicate a six months per calendar year rule.


Thank you. I was kind of exaggerating on the one day. Once I did go for a weekend, but I'm going for 11 days next month, and I'm hoping that will be all right. I'm terrified of being banned from entering the country EVER cause what would I do then? Thanks for your help.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you stay in Canada for more than 183 days, you are supposed to file your taxes in Canada. But since you are no resident or out of visa... you can not do so. So you're bit in a grey zone...

Also read: Temporary resident visa: Extending your stay

But all this is probably what you already know for yourself...


----------

